# Re: LR2/Mogrify v2.11



## Tim Armes (Jul 4, 2009)

*LR2/Mogrify v2.11*

I’ve just released version 2 of my LR2/Mogrify plug-in for Lightroom, which should make quite a few of you happier…

The head-line news is that there’s now a compression feature that’ll automatically find the optimum JPEG compression value to produce the best quality image that’s no larger than the requested image size (including metadata). This is very useful for uploading to web sites that limit the maximum file size.

But that’s not all….

Watermarks can now be scaled to the shortest or longest edge, which means they’ll be the same size on landscape and portrait images.

Annotations also receive this feature, and I’ve finally found a solution to the problems with annotations containing accented characters and such like. You should now be able to add any text that you care to!

Finally, LR2/Mogrify will now elide any unnecessary punctuation that results from missing metadata. For example, if your template is “{city}, {state}, {country}” and state happens to be empty, you’d have “Paris, France” and not “Paris, , France”.

Tim


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 4, 2009)

[quote author=Tim Armes link=topic=7'73.msg4816'#msg4816' date=1246719578]
...there’s now a compression feature that’ll automatically find the optimum JPEG compression value to produce the best quality image that’s no larger than the requested image size (including metadata).[/quote]
That is so nice Tim! But here I guess you meant _requested file size_ isn't it?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent, Tim. That'll address the large majority of Lr2/M issues asked about here. (As I'm sure you're aware  )


----------



## Bill44 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have Mogrify 2.11 installed, how do I stop the message that there is a new version from popping up every time I wish to export?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 7, 2009)

There's a 2.12 out now, by the looks of it, so upgrading is probably your simplest option Bill.


----------



## Bill44 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Victoria from Dumbo, didn't realise about the update, thought v2.11 _was_ the update. :-[


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 8, 2009)

LOL I think it was when Tim posted the thread Bill, but that guy never rests!


----------



## adrianlambert (Jul 22, 2009)

can mogrify put xmp info into a border? also known as a digital slide mount?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 22, 2009)

Which info do you want to put in Adrian? Using the 'tokens' button, it'll add a fair range.


----------



## adrianlambert (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, that's some pretty powerful stuff. I coughed up!


----------



## LBates00 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have just started LR2/MOgrify to place watermarks on my photos. I have tried all of the different sizing options and can't seem to find one that works on both landscape and portrait photos. At the top of this post it says that the % of long or short side works. I choose 5'% of long side and it comes out perfect on landscape pics, but then is well over 5'% of a portrait pic. So if I get it the size I want on a landscape shot, it looks way to big on a portrait. Is there some way to set a percent of the picture's width no matter which way it is oriented?


----------



## Johnel (Aug 30, 2009)

OT:

i have done a lot of search but i can't find a tutorial on how to use animated character in LR/Mogrify plug in. anyone can help me on this.?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 30, 2009)

Johnel, welcome. I'm not understanding your question, can you explain a bit more?


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Aug 30, 2009)

[quote author=LBates'' link=topic=7'73.msg52342#msg52342 date=1251331847]
I have just started LR2/MOgrify to place watermarks on my photos. I have tried all of the different sizing options and can't seem to find one that works on both landscape and portrait photos. At the top of this post it says that the % of long or short side works. I choose 5'% of long side and it comes out perfect on landscape pics, but then is well over 5'% of a portrait pic. So if I get it the size I want on a landscape shot, it looks way to big on a portrait. Is there some way to set a percent of the picture's width no matter which way it is oriented?
[/quote]

Here is an example that works with horizontal and vertical photos: http://x-equals.com/blog/?p=2825

The key I think is that the longest side is set to the same value for both.


----------



## LBates00 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm beginning to think that I am the only one is bothered by this. Let's say the longest side is 1'''px. If you make your watermark 25% of the longest side it will be 25'px. That works great if the longest side is on the bottom. Now switch from landscape to portrait. Now the bottom edge is only 75'px wide. The watermark scaled to the longest side is still 25'px. On this orientation, 25'px now covers 33% of the bottom edge. I appears larger and more intrusive. In the text annotation drop downs there are % width and % Height options. Using those it keeps the text proportional for either orientation. Is there a way to do this for the graphic option that I am missing?


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Sep 3, 2009)

See this message on what I did to get the same size watermark for both orientations.


----------

